# System doesnt find wifi network after waking from sleep



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm running a 13 inch macbook pro retina OSX 10.9, ever since the mavericks update everytime my laptop wakes from sleep it defaults to a bt wifi login page and I have to manually select my network, this only happens when waking from sleep, quite annoying really, anyone got a fix? many thanks


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

By bt wifi login, do you mean a bluetooth PAN network connection?

In System Preferences -> Network, is your Wi-Fi connection before the bluetooth PAN connection?


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I moved my wireless network to the top of the list and the problem continues... the only fix I can find is turning of timeline and it works perfectly... strange... any ideas... I have also deleted my network and re connected but to no avail, very annoying... never happened before mavericks update.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you mean time machine?

Do you have a bluetooth PAN? If not can you disable it?

Could try erasing the network preference file */Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist * and let the system recreate a new one on reboot.

You can also start */Applications/Utilities/Console* and look for any related network messages that might provide hints at why or where the connection is failing.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks headrush, I'm new to a mac could you talk me through those options please, regards, David.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Managed to negotiate my way and delete that file and rebooted... put to sleep waited 5 minutes and it's back again bt wifi!! When I click the wireless network icon and try to connect to my network it takes time to show up... could it be a router problem?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

davido-23 said:


> Managed to negotiate my way and delete that file and rebooted... put to sleep waited 5 minutes and it's back again bt wifi!! When I click the wireless network icon and try to connect to my network it takes time to show up... could it be a router problem?


Could be. Remove the BT network interface and see if it eventually connects to the WiFi.

You actually have a BT PAN network?
Just curious, never seen anyone using one when they have WiFi available. (unless BT only device)


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure what a bt pan network is... but I've just tried it at my parents and the same thing happens but no bt login page, but I still have to manually connect to their wifi network every time after waking from sleep, even though I have already joined the network, really annoying!! any ideas?


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

bump


----------

